# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7



## guedream (Oct 28, 2011)

I have driver problem 
- Multimedia Audio Controller
- Video Controller
when upgraded with OS Win 7 32 bit
Please somebody help me to find supported driver
I'm waitin'....
ray:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7*

Type in your specific model # at the HP Site to get your specific drivers for this model. If you have just the *Pavillion DV1000 *this model shipped with XP and HP does not have supported drivers for this model in Windows 7.


----------



## guedream (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7*

Somebody please help me to solve my problem...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7*

Have you tried using Windows Update to install the missing drivers?


----------



## guedream (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7*

I have to try running Windows Update. Conexant - media - Conexant AC-Link Audio.
But the result is error(s) found: Code 80070002 Windows Update encountered an unknown error.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7*

I would suggest getting Windows Update working properly as this seems to be your best option.

There is a Vista version of the Audio driver *here* that may or may not work.

There are no Windows 7 drivers available for your graphics chip from HP or Intel.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7*

That's a pretty old laptop and it doesn't appear there are Windows 7 drivers for it. HP is one of the worst to offer new drivers for anything as far as I am concerned.


----------



## guedream (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7*

Finally I find the link to solve problems.
Here's 
Laptop Drivers: HP Pavilion dv1000 Windows 7 Driver

:wave:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv1000 OS Win 7*

Glad you were able to get your issue resolved and Thanks for posting your resolution. I am sure it will help others.


----------

